# Best place for Car Audio Installs in Miami, Florida?



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi

Im used to go to Custom Kar Sounds (700 Northeast 167th Street
Miami, FL 33162), but lately I been trying to find a better place. Im just not feeling comfortable anymore there.

I had to go 3 times for them to get my door speakers right last time, they used different wiring on each door and one door had a missing screw which I noticed the next day. So I think is time to look for someone who will actually spend time to have it right and clean the first time.

Pretty much anywhere in Miami Dade and maybe South Broward.


----------



## Cosmic Locomotion (Aug 7, 2012)

*Looking for quality in Miami...oxymoron?*

I'm trying to find a good shop that does quality work locally. I called one shop and explained I wanted to run all new speaker wire to which he told me that I didn't have to and its just a lot of work... needless to say I hung up. If I'm going to spend the money I have on all JL Audio equipment I want it to be installed to the highest standard.

But I don't know any good shops in Miami. Any recommendations? 

Nick


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Looking for quality in Miami...oxymoron?*

Sounds Good Stereo
(305) 576-4665
Ask for Sage or Don and tell them Russ from Octave in Orlando sent you. They'll take care of you.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds good man. I'll check them out! Thanks


----------



## Cosmic Locomotion (Aug 7, 2012)

I called this morning and they didn't answer. Left them a message but its not a great sign when no one answers the phone lol

Nick


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Cosmic Locomotion said:


> I called this morning and they didn't answer. Left them a message but its not a great sign when no one answers the phone lol
> 
> Nick


think of it as a sign that they are too busy working on cars  thats always better than a bunch of guys standing around doing nothing


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> think of it as a sign that they are too busy working on cars  thats always better than a bunch of guys standing around doing nothing


Yep...


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

In dade county Sounds good is the go to place. Sage is a good friend and he knows his stuff.
I'm further north in northern Broward but only work by appointment basis and am booked till mid September.


----------



## tmieczkowski (Jan 5, 2009)

i'm here in sofla as well. i've been around awhile, have quite a a nice resume (several world champion builds) and i travel to you!
give me a call (which i might not answer. busy working on cars!) or send me a text
754-300-9299
thanks
max


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

guys, i will let this all be, but in the future, if you can provide at least a few pictures of the work performed by your recommended shop that would be great 

and the OP, if you can write a review of your experience after you chose to go with one of them above establishments that would be most fantastic. 

b


----------



## koren (Nov 30, 2009)

I went to south east customz. The car is still there so I can not add pictures but a lot of work has been done already. Will definitely post the pictures and the reviews! It is a hi-end SQ built so I do not expect everything done within a short period of time. Went to at least 10 places before I picked my installer including Sounds Good Stereo, however Sage didn't work there at that time so I had to head to broward even it is a little far from me (33131). Very happy I made this choice though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

koren said:


> I went to south east customz. The car is still there so I can not add pictures but a lot of work has been done already. Will definitely post the pictures and the reviews! It is a hi-end SQ built so I do not expect everything done within a short period of time. Went to at least 10 places before I picked my installer including Sounds Good Stereo, however Sage didn't work there at that time so I had to head to broward even it is a little far from me (33131). Very happy I made this choice though.


definetly post up a review when you are done with pics, ask them to take pics of things as well. and just follow the usual review format when you are done  good luck!

b


----------



## Indiana Jones (Sep 2, 2012)

tmieczkowski said:


> i'm here in sofla as well. i've been around awhile, have quite a a nice resume (several world champion builds) and i travel to you!
> give me a call (which i might not answer. busy working on cars!) or send me a text
> 754-300-9299
> thanks
> max


Found him on here and took a chance with him...I'm more than satisfied with his professionalism and work. Oh, did I mention he comes to you and his prices are great?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Indiana Jones said:


> Found him on here and took a chance with him...I'm more than satisfied with his professionalism and work. Oh, did I mention he comes to you and his prices are great?


Can i provide some more details with pics on a separate review thread?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koren (Nov 30, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> definetly post up a review when you are done with pics, ask them to take pics of things as well. and just follow the usual review format when you are done  good luck!
> 
> b


Definitely will! I asked Greg to take some of the pictures while building so whenever the car is ready I'll post up everything!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bing, you remember Mark Ligget's truck? He did some work on that truck...you guys know each other from when you lived on the other coast.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Bing, you remember Mark Ligget's truck? He did some work on that truck...you guys know each other from when you lived on the other coast.


i thought that truck was just mark and jack? 

i have heard that truck a bunch of times.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I think Troy was working there when it was being built...atleast that's what I want to believe that I heard. Long time a go, memory could be wrong.


----------



## tmieczkowski (Jan 5, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I think Troy was working there when it was being built...atleast that's what I want to believe that I heard. Long time a go, memory could be wrong.


i spent a lot of time on a creeper under a purple nissan back in the late 90's 

i didnt engineer any of it (thank god...what a nightmare!), but i did turn some wrenches. 

some great stories behind that build, whew! 


seldom heard story: October 17th 2001. 
I am preparing for my (now 1st) wedding the next day and the honeymoon in charlotte. (IASCA finals and my inlaws lived there) Ligg's is doing some last minute detailing on the truck late at the shop. Welcome to wedding day...Mark (who is to be my best man) isnt answering the phone at the shop or his cell...what gives? 
Finally, Dawn, his wife, calls. Oh boy, on a creeper under the truck cleaning, yeah the jack fails, crushes mark, and he winds up in the hospital with a broken shoulder!
ouch!!!
Not to be dismayed, we all still take off on the 19th for an action packed weekend at the world finals where, oddly enough, we won! eh, who knew? expert unlimited and we won first place. I do believe that we maxed out the install portion of the score sheet that time.
i got an unexpected trophy from that finals weekend; my son, max, was born july 18th, 2002. (do some math) honeymoon at the finals, hmmm, maybe thats why im divorced??? 

ask away guys


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

I have been very faithful to Mike at Audio Logic In Hollywood Fl. But when he quoted me 200.00 to install a head unit, I started looking around. I am so glad I did! I found another shop JL authorized dealers and only charges 50.00 an hr. I went ahead and trusted them with my 4000.00 dollar system. I could not be happier. The installer (John) knows what he's doing, stayed with me until I was happy with the tuning. They are based in Hialeah but don't let that discourage you. Talk to Alex or Richard. They dynamat the whole vehicle sent me updated pics every step of the way and they picked up my car from my work. You won't go wrong with High Tech electronics in Hialeah Fl. This is my first post but I have had car audio systems since I had my first car back in the early 90's. when you had real bass competitions. Lol check them out here. www.hteonline.com


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Jl Nel said:


> I have been very faithful to Mike at Audio Logic In Hollywood Fl. But when he quoted me 200.00 to install a head unit, I started looking around. I am so glad I did! I found another shop JL authorized dealers and only charges 50.00 an hr. I went ahead and trusted them with my 4000.00 dollar system. I could not be happier. The installer (John) knows what he's doing, stayed with me until I was happy with the tuning. They are based in Hialeah but don't let that discourage you. Talk to Alex or Richard. They dynamat the whole vehicle sent me updated pics every step of the way and they picked up my car from my work. You won't go wrong with High Tech electronics in Hialeah Fl. This is my first post but I have had car audio systems since I had my first car back in the early 90's. when you had real bass competitions. Lol check them out here. Welcome to...High Tech Electronics Online


being that its your first post and you are specifically recommending one shop over the other, can you please provide some pics to back your claim of a good job.


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

I am not very computer savvy. I can send you pics thru my email or you can help me upload the pics I have. I think I uploaded one pic. Thanks Nel


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

I tried a video with my I pad, but it shot up as an error. I will post more pics as I'm getting the hang of this. Thanks


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

There has to be a better way than just one pic at a time. Lol


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

This is a good shop. They are just not as popular as Audio Logic. I feel I had to put them out there because they do good work for a good price. And I feel they lack in the Cyber world as you can tell by their website, but make up for it in customer service. So it is what it is. Trust me or not I did my part. This will prob be my last post because I love reading all the post out there but I hate too post. Thank you all. Nel


----------



## MyDogReese (Dec 7, 2014)

I have to disagree. I took my Bentley to Sounds Good a couple of years ago and they did a (ahem!) mediocre job in all respects. The used no soundproofing in the doors, the wiring from my head unit to the right side was not correct, and while they charged me a very high price for their favored Focal speakers, did nothing to optimize the sound. They were very expensive, slow to complete the work, and the guy they put on it was not experienced enough to play with a Bentley.

I took it later to a place in Northern Virginia and they rewired the system, put in a Fosgate DSP (to handle the bass and sound balancing--I'm not a big DSP enthusiast) and put Dynamat in the doors, etc. to improve the sound. It worked very well.

I would not go back there.

MDR




south east customz said:


> In dade county Sounds good is the go to place. Sage is a good friend and he knows his stuff.
> I'm further north in northern Broward but only work by appointment basis and am booked till mid September.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

MDR, it sucks that you had a bad experience but I'm pretty sure it was when Sage wasn't at sounds good.
They always deaden cars now a days and do very good work.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Seems like there are quite a few Miami/South Florida members on here. I would really like to get us organized so we can have meets or install days. I personally don't have the knowledge but I have most of the tools to get the job done. Lets see if we can get organized. I know there are a lot of SQ guys around here, so we just have to make that initial step.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> Seems like there are quite a few Miami/South Florida members on here. I would really like to get us organized so we can have meets or install days. I personally don't have the knowledge but I have most of the tools to get the job done. Lets see if we can get organized. I know there are a lot of SQ guys around here, so we just have to make that initial step.


Just seeing this now, but I'm in for it.

I've been working on my first DIY "build" and am getting to the final stages, where tuning and tweaking with the DSP will come into play. Being that this is my first time, I don't have any experience or knowledge and would love to meet some local people who may be willing to help. I wouldn't mind taking it to a shop and paying them to teach me, but I know that's unrealistic...


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm willing to pay for some tuning classes myself. 
KtrainHurricane: Let me know if you ever want to meet up. I have 0 experience with a DSP and RTA, so you will not learn anything form me. I'm in between vehicles right now. Uninstalled everything from my previous car, and purchased another, It's completely stock. So I'll be doing a fresh build starting in a few weeks. DSP will be either Helix or MS-8 along with the OEM head unit. 2-way up front + sub.


----------

